# Suggest a PC config for Android App development , web development and 2D game development



## RageshAntony (Jul 22, 2018)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans : Android App development , web development ,UI/UX design and 2D game development

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 60k - 70k

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans:NO

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Win 10 and Linux

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 1 TB

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: 24"

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: ALL new

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: within a month

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: yes

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Online shops

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I selected Intel® Core™ i7-8700 Processor ... So want a motherboard that supports it for 6000.

*12. when GPU prices will fell. 


===============================

Final Components 
*geek.digit.in/community/attachments/upload_2018-9-7_18-28-15-png.17670/

Note :: Some changes for above list

SMPS ==> Corsair TX650M
SSD => Kingston A400 240GB*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 22, 2018)

There are no good mobos under 6k for an i7-8700.
You can't just assign a budget to mobo without taking the entire config in consideration.


----------



## RageshAntony (Jul 22, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There are no good mobos under 6k for an i7-8700.
> You can't just assign a budget to mobo without taking the entire config in consideration.


Then please suggest an best mobo with lowest possible price


----------



## Minion (Jul 22, 2018)

Intel® Core™ i7-8700 Desktop Processor-24,000
MSI Z370-A PRO-10,000
CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 8GB (1X8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHZ C16 MEMORY KIT-6400
WESTERN DIGITAL DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 1TB BLUE (WD10EZEX)-2,800
Kingston A400 120GB-2300
CORSAIR TX550M-5500
CORSAIR SPEC-ALPHA White-Red-4,700
LG 24MP88HV-15,000

It is not recommended to use a cheap motherboard with i7 

*Mod Edit: Edited for color. Text wasn't visible on black TDF theme.*


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 22, 2018)

What about a B360 Motherboard? Can it save OP some cash?


----------



## RageshAntony (Jul 22, 2018)

Minion said:


> Intel® Core™ i7-8700 Desktop Processor-24,000
> MSI Z370-A PRO-10,000
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 8GB (1X8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHZ C16 MEMORY KIT-6400
> WESTERN DIGITAL DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 1TB BLUE (WD10EZEX)-2,800
> ...


Thanks for the config ..

The mobo you suggest having only usb 3.1 Gen1.. is that enough ? what about gen2 ?

And  the moniters seems to be a bit costly .. can I buy this   *www.amazon.in/dp/B01GFPGHSM/ref=psdc_1375425031_t1_B01IBM5V66 ... Is curved moniters are good for programming and designing


----------



## RageshAntony (Jul 23, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> There are no good mobos under 6k for an i7-8700.
> You can't just assign a budget to mobo without taking the entire config in consideration.


can I buy this ASRock B360M Pro4


----------



## RageshAntony (Jul 23, 2018)

I am assembling a new config with core i7 8700. I need a mobo. Budget 9000 ..(extend upto 10k)

My needs

1. 4  USB 3.1 gen1  (2 back , 2 front ) , 2 USB 3.1 *gen2 *(2 back ) [gen2 is must]

2. 3 system fan headers

3. 1 water cooling header

4. 2 PCI x16 3.0 slots

5. 2 PCI x1 slots

6. 4 Ram slots

7. 3 years warrenty

The suggested mother must satisfy all above points


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 23, 2018)

Don't create new thread for same purpose.
Merging it with original thread.


----------



## RageshAntony (Jul 23, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Don't create new thread for same purpose.
> Merging it with original thread.


OK. I got it..

please suggest a mobo as above requested .. I am in hurry


----------



## Minion (Jul 23, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Thanks for the config ..
> 
> The mobo you suggest having only usb 3.1 Gen1.. is that enough ? what about gen2 ?
> 
> And  the moniters seems to be a bit costly .. can I buy this   *www.amazon.in/dp/B01GFPGHSM/ref=psdc_1375425031_t1_B01IBM5V66 ... Is curved moniters are good for programming and designing





RageshAntony said:


> Thanks for the config ..
> 
> The mobo you suggest having only usb 3.1 Gen1.. is that enough ? what about gen2 ?
> 
> And  the moniters seems to be a bit costly .. can I buy this   *www.amazon.in/dp/B01GFPGHSM/ref=psdc_1375425031_t1_B01IBM5V66 ... Is curved moniters are good for programming and designing



Why do you want a B360 mobo?Z370 motherboards are better.

Curve monitor are terrible for designing that is why I didn't suggested it in first place


----------



## Minion (Jul 23, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> can I buy this ASRock B360M Pro4



Nope,Get what I suggested.


----------



## RageshAntony (Jul 23, 2018)

Minion said:


> Nope,Get what I suggested.


OK 
. 
What about this monitor?
.*www.amazon.in/BenQ-GW2470HL-Monito...ia-21&linkId=bbe7ddbb262711c0d958b0122f2d45ba


----------



## Minion (Jul 24, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> OK
> .
> What about this monitor?
> .*www.amazon.in/BenQ-GW2470HL-Monito...ia-21&linkId=bbe7ddbb262711c0d958b0122f2d45ba



You have mentioned above you need this PC for designing purpose.LG monitor I have mentioned supports sRGB 99% Adobe RGB 70% NTSC 76% and these are not supported by monitor you have mentioned.

For your kind of work color accuracy is very important so get LG one I have mentioned.


----------



## RageshAntony (Jul 24, 2018)

Minion said:


> You have mentioned above you need this PC for designing purpose.LG monitor I have mentioned supports sRGB 99% Adobe RGB 70% NTSC 76% and these are not supported by monitor you have mentioned.
> 
> For your kind of work color accuracy is very important so get LG one I have mentioned.



OK. Your are correct.

When these GPU prices will fell ? They are skyrocketed due to cryptocurrency  mining craze .. i.e GTX 1050Ti sold for 12,000 in 2017 june but know selling for 16,000 !!!! ..


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Jul 24, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> OK. Your are correct.
> 
> When these GPU prices will fell ? They are skyrocketed due to cryptocurrency  mining craze .. i.e GTX 1050Ti sold for 12,000 in 2017 june but know selling for 16,000 !!!! ..


Use the iGPU till next gen nvidia GPUs are launched maybe?


----------



## RageshAntony (Jul 24, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Use the iGPU till next gen nvidia GPUs are launched maybe?



Good idea... Thank for the suggestions


----------



## RageshAntony (Jul 24, 2018)

Minion said:


> Nope,Get what I suggested.


What about usb 3.1 gen 2 ? Do I need it in neaqr future ?


----------



## Minion (Jul 24, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> What about usb 3.1 gen 2 ? Do I need it in neaqr future ?


Every USB versions are backward compatible so no need to worry you can even use a USB 2.0 device in USB 3.0 so no problem


----------



## RageshAntony (Jul 25, 2018)

Minion said:


> Every USB versions are backward compatible so no need to worry you can even use a USB 2.0 device in USB 3.0 so no problem



I asked whether I need gen2 usb ports speed in future ? that is how long it will take for  storage devices with transfer speed greater than usn3.1 gen1 speed ?

(_sorry for disturbing you_.. I am spending 10k in mobo .. So I am particular about these ports because they are day to day use )


----------



## ssb1551 (Jul 25, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> I asked whether I need gen2 usb ports speed in future ?


Do You even need that much speed? USB 3 is plenty enough. And USB 3.1 is even faster. If all this gen 1 , gen 2 talks are making you dizzy I suggest you go through the below article :
What's The Difference Between USB 3.1 Gen 1 And USB 3.1 Gen 2?
A very well written article and hopefully clears all your misgivings about the board you will buy.


----------



## RageshAntony (Jul 25, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> Do You even need that much speed? USB 3 is plenty enough. And USB 3.1 is even faster. If all this gen 1 , gen 2 talks are making you dizzy I suggest you go through the below article :
> What's The Difference Between USB 3.1 Gen 1 And USB 3.1 Gen 2?
> A very well written article and hopefully clears all your misgivings about the board you will buy.



Thank you very much for spending your time for me @Minion @ssb1551
@SaiyanGoku


----------



## Minion (Jul 26, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Thank you very much for spending your time for me @Minion @ssb1551
> @SaiyanGoku


Happy to help


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 2, 2018)

What about this quotation ? I got this quotation from a store in Chennai , Tamil Nadu . 

Is the prices are correct ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 2, 2018)

I feel the CPU is overpriced. Check theitwares.com . 8700 is available for 23k.


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 2, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> What about this quotation ? I got this quotation from a store in Chennai , Tamil Nadu .
> 
> Is the prices are correct ?


Better compare the prices with Amazon, ITwares, PrimeAbgb, Deltapage.com etc before buying offline.


----------



## Minion (Aug 2, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> What about this quotation ? I got this quotation from a store in Chennai , Tamil Nadu .
> 
> Is the prices are correct ?



Corsair TX550 is 5,500 link POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR TX-M SERIES™ TX550M — 550 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED PSU
Kingston A400 240GB is 3,900 link KINGSTON INTERNAL SSD A400 240GB (SA400S37-240G)
MSI motherboard is 10,000 link MSI MOTHERBOARD Z370-A PRO (INTEL SOCKET 1151/8TH GENERATION CORE SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-4000MHZ MEMORY)

He has given quote for Corsair spec 03 I  suggested Corsair spec alpha


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 2, 2018)

Minion said:


> Corsair TX550 is 5,500 link POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR TX-M SERIES™ TX550M — 550 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED PSU
> Kingston A400 240GB is 3,900 link KINGSTON INTERNAL SSD A400 240GB (SA400S37-240G)
> MSI motherboard is 10,000 link MSI MOTHERBOARD Z370-A PRO (INTEL SOCKET 1151/8TH GENERATION CORE SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-4000MHZ MEMORY)
> 
> He has given quote for Corsair spec 03 I  suggested Corsair spec alpha


My team don't like corsair alpha front design .. So they wanted spec 03 .
.
what is the difference between alpha vs spec 03 ? @Minion


----------



## Minion (Aug 3, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> My team don't like corsair alpha front design .. So they wanted spec 03 .
> .
> what is the difference between alpha vs spec 03 ? @Minion



Then Get NZXT H500


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 4, 2018)

What if I opt for Ryzen 2600x ? Does this decrease performance?  @Minion @ssb1551
@SaiyanGoku 

also suggest a good mobo for it below 7k 

(I can save 5k in cpu  + 3k in mobo .. since this config exceeding my budget . )


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> What if I opt for Ryzen 2600x ? Does this decrease performance?



Which CPU are you comparing with the 2600X?


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 4, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> Which CPU are you comparing with the 2600X?



core i7 8700

both have 6C/12T config


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 4, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> What if I opt for Ryzen 2600x ? Does this decrease performance?  @Minion @ssb1551
> @SaiyanGoku
> 
> also suggest a good mobo for it below 7k
> ...


Good luck trying to find a mobo then. Like I said before, DO NOT assign a budget to the mobo.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 4, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Good luck trying to find a mobo then. Like I said before, DO NOT assign a budget to the mobo.


OK. suggest a mobo below 10k for ryzen 2600x


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2018)

^^ Not sure if you want a µATX or ATX Board. There are few µATX boards under 10k to look at like Asus Prime B450M, MSI Bazooka or B450M Pro. But they are all around 8k or more. So its better go for the ATX form factor for around 10k. You can get a MSI Tomahawk B450 for around 9.8k.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 4, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> ^^ Not sure if you want a µATX or ATX Board. There are few µATX boards under 10k to look at like Asus Prime B450M, MSI Bazooka or B450M Pro. But they are all around 8k or more. So its better go for the ATX form factor for around 10k. You can get a MSI Tomahawk B450 for around 9.8k.


MSI Tomahawk B450  is a Wonderfull mobo bro...thanks .. it having gen 2 usb (both A and C)

Also please compare i7 8700 with ryzen 2600x


----------



## Minion (Aug 4, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> My team don't like corsair alpha front design .. So they wanted spec 03 .
> .
> what is the difference between alpha vs spec 03 ? @Minion





RageshAntony said:


> What if I opt for Ryzen 2600x ? Does this decrease performance?  @Minion @ssb1551
> @SaiyanGoku
> 
> also suggest a good mobo for it below 7k
> ...


I thought you were interested in Intel CPUs 
AMD RYZEN 7 1700 3.0 GHZ (3.7 GHZ TURBO) SOCKET AM4 65W -17,000(This one is 8C/16T) 
ASROCK AB350 PRO 4-7,100


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 4, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> MSI Tomahawk B450  is a Wonderfull mobo bro...thanks .. it having gen 2 usb (both A and C)
> 
> Also please compare i7 8700 with ryzen 2600x



i7 8700 is better than 2600X but its also expensive than the latter - almost by 6k.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 5, 2018)

I'd say go for Intel. In the future, you may be able to try hackintosh, and bring your 2D games to mac os. (Remember actually publishing the games require an actual mac device)
Ryzentosh is coming but its still in early stages.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 7, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> i7 8700 is better than 2600X but its also expensive than the latter - almost by 6k.


Is spending 6k is worth according to Price :: Performence ratio ?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 7, 2018)

No, for all of your requirements, get a 8600


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 7, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Is spending 6k is worth according to Price :: Performence ratio ?



That depends on your requirements. Web and Android development can be done on an i3 too with loads of RAM - preferrably 16GB. But if you wanna run lotta VMs with a DB service along with ETL tool like Informatica then go for more cores. Weigh in your requirements and decide which CPU to go for. I dont have any clue about game development so cant help you out there.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 7, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> That depends on your requirements. Web and Android development can be done on an i3 too with loads of RAM - preferrably 16GB. But if you wanna run lotta VMs with a DB service along with ETL tool like Informatica then go for more cores. Weigh in your requirements and decide which CPU to go for. I dont have any clue about game development so cant help you out there.



A team of UI /UX designers also use this PC. They run Photoshop , Illustrator , Adobe XD ... So I think lot of threads need to be served


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 7, 2018)

^^ No clue about them too buddy! You can Google if all the above Applications will benefit from more cores n threads.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 7, 2018)

Minion said:


> Corsair TX550 is 5,500 link POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR TX-M SERIES™ TX550M — 550 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED PSU
> Kingston A400 240GB is 3,900 link KINGSTON INTERNAL SSD A400 240GB (SA400S37-240G)
> MSI motherboard is 10,000 link MSI MOTHERBOARD Z370-A PRO (INTEL SOCKET 1151/8TH GENERATION CORE SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-4000MHZ MEMORY)
> 
> He has given quote for Corsair spec 03 I  suggested Corsair spec alpha



Where is a DVD driver bay in Corsair Spec Alpha ?


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 7, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Where is a DVD driver bay in Corsair Spec Alpha ?


Nowhere. DVDs are obsolete. Please don't use them.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 7, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Nowhere. DVDs are obsolete. Please don't use them.


Then How I use our Digit DVDs ?


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 8, 2018)

Why do you need a DVD drive in 2018???


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 8, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Then How I use our Digit DVDs ?


*www.amazon.in/LG-GP65NB60-External...1_3?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1533670655&sr=1-3


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 8, 2018)

Good. What is the problem with corsair spec 03?


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 8, 2018)

Minion said:


> You have mentioned above you need this PC for designing purpose.LG monitor I have mentioned supports sRGB 99% Adobe RGB 70% NTSC 76% and these are not supported by monitor you have mentioned.
> 
> For your kind of work color accuracy is very important so get LG one I have mentioned.



1) I am just going to develop UI for web sites and mobiles devices .. Do I need sRGB 99% Adobe RGB 70% NTSC 76% supporting monitor ?
.
2) If no , suggest a good 24 " monitor below 11,000

3) Also suggest a 27" moniter below 16,000


----------



## Minion (Aug 9, 2018)

1)Yes

2)Benq EW2775ZH
    BENQ EW2775ZH - 27 Inch Monitor (Flicker Free, 4ms Response Time, FHD VA Panel, D-Sub, HDMI, Speakers)


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 9, 2018)

Minion said:


> 1)Yes
> 
> 2)Benq EW2775ZH
> BENQ EW2775ZH - 27 Inch Monitor (Flicker Free, 4ms Response Time, FHD VA Panel, D-Sub, HDMI, Speakers)


Thank you ..
.
But IPS panels are better then VA panels . Isn't it ?
.
what about these 2 
*www.amazon.in/BenQ-GW2780-27-inch-...1_6?s=computers&ie=UTF8&qid=1533800520&sr=1-6
. 
*www.amazon.in/LG-27MP38VQ-27inch-F...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=8HN0TKVV43JDVSJWTGZ6


----------



## Minion (Aug 9, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Thank you ..
> .
> But IPS panels are better then VA panels . Isn't it ?
> .
> ...



For TVs IPS is better due to wide viewing angle but for monitor VA are better due to better contrast ratio and VA panel is good too with better contrast ratio


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 9, 2018)

^^Actually many people consider VA better for TV viewing as it has better black/contrast & much less chances of backlight bleeding compared to IPS panels.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 10, 2018)

Minion said:


> Intel® Core™ i7-8700 Desktop Processor-24,000
> MSI Z370-A PRO-10,000
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 8GB (1X8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHZ C16 MEMORY KIT-6400
> WESTERN DIGITAL DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 1TB BLUE (WD10EZEX)-2,800
> ...




Do I need 3rd Party CPU cooler or i7's stock cooler is enough ? 

If I need , suggest an excellent cooler below 3k


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 10, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Do I need 3rd Party CPU cooler or i7's stock cooler is enough ?
> 
> If I need , suggest an excellent cooler below 3k


Intel stock cooler is trash. You would need at least a Hyper 212 Evo (Or something better, I haven't searched for CPU coolers in a while now).


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 10, 2018)

How many 


SaiyanGoku said:


> Intel stock cooler is trash. You would need at least a Hyper 212 Evo (Or something better, I haven't searched for CPU coolers in a while now).



Does spec alpha support 212 Evo?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> How many
> 
> 
> Does spec alpha support 212 Evo?


No! As per spec alpha specifications "Maximum CPU Cooler Height 156m" while as per 212 Evo specs "Dimensions 120 x 80 x 159 mm (4.7 x 3.1 x 6.3 in)". Most good cpu coolers need 160mm maximum cpu cooler height support in cabinets & I personally prefer those cabinets which support maximum 165mm cpu cooler height.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 10, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No! As per spec alpha specifications "Maximum CPU Cooler Height 156m" while as per 212 Evo specs "Dimensions 120 x 80 x 159 mm (4.7 x 3.1 x 6.3 in)". Most good cpu coolers need 160mm maximum cpu cooler height support in cabinets & I personally prefer those cabinets which support maximum 165mm cpu cooler height.


Thanks. You saved me
.
Suggest a cabinet below 5k that support 165mm along with 4 cabinet fans (2 in, 2 out)
.
Also 2 USB 3.0 ports in front and transparent side panel


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2018)

Deepcool TESSERACT SW Mid Tower Computer Case
1 usb 3 & 1 usb 2 port in front which I think is alright.If you are not going to install more than 2 hdd then there are many other options as many transparent side panel cabinets nowadays have only 2 3.5" hdd bays.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 10, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Deepcool TESSERACT SW Mid Tower Computer Case
> 1 usb 3 & 1 usb 2 port in front which I think is alright.If you are not going to install more than 2 hdd then there are many other options as many transparent side panel cabinets nowadays have only 2 3.5" hdd bays.


But design is very basic ..


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2018)

I know but it is the only one within budget that has transparent side panel & 4 hdd bays.Otherwise there are many good looking options like these if willing to sacrifice 3.5" hdd bays.
COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX TD500L (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Transparent Side Panel
ANTEC DF500 RGB (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Tempered Glass Side Panel And RGB Fan Controller (Black)
NZXT SOURCE 340 (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Transparent Side Panel (Glossy Black)
COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX MB510L (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Transparent Side Panel
ANTEC DF500 (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Dark Tinted Transparent Side Panel (Black)
Also check specifications as many of these don't have any 5.25" bay(aka no dvd drive can be installed,have to use usb dvd drive).


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 10, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I know but it is the only one within budget that has transparent side panel & 4 hdd bays.Otherwise there are many good looking options like these if willing to sacrifice 3.5" hdd bays.
> COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX TD500L (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Transparent Side Panel
> ANTEC DF500 RGB (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Tempered Glass Side Panel And RGB Fan Controller (Black)
> NZXT SOURCE 340 (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Transparent Side Panel (Glossy Black)
> ...



ANTEC DF500 RGB (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Tempered Glass Side Panel And RGB Fan Controller (Black) is awesome .. It having 3 pre-installed fans..  Thanks .
.
What is the difference between fan and radiator in MASTERBOX TD500L ? *mdcomputers.in/image/catalog/cabinet/cooler%20master/td500l/td500l-decp-5.jpg


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 10, 2018)

Radiators are used with liquid/water cooling solutions.
*www.amazon.in/CoolerMaster-Liquid-...scsubtag=a68b778c-5da3-482e-8442-71e3218276d4
Check the radiator pic in above link.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Radiators are used with liquid/water cooling solutions.
> *www.amazon.in/CoolerMaster-Liquid-...scsubtag=a68b778c-5da3-482e-8442-71e3218276d4
> Check the radiator pic in above link.



The Antec DF500 RGB having bad reviews ..Antec DF500 RGB Review – nice RGB shame about the case | KitGuru


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 11, 2018)

AMD based








    +
CORSAIR TX550M
LG 24MP88HV
===========================================================================

Intel based ::




    +
CORSAIR TX550M
LG 24MP88HV
===========================================================================

Is this config is good ?


----------



## Minion (Aug 11, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> ^^Actually many people consider VA better for TV viewing as it has better black/contrast & much less chances of backlight bleeding compared to IPS panels.



I also like VA in tvs picture quality are much vibrant in VA panels


----------



## Minion (Aug 11, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> ANTEC DF500 RGB (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Tempered Glass Side Panel And RGB Fan Controller (Black) is awesome .. It having 3 pre-installed fans..  Thanks .
> .
> What is the difference between fan and radiator in MASTERBOX TD500L ? *mdcomputers.in/image/catalog/cabinet/cooler%20master/td500l/td500l-decp-5.jpg



If you are getting this cabinet I suggest you to get AMD system the motherboard you selected will enable you to change those from leds according to your preference
Read This
B450 TOMAHAWK | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 11, 2018)

Minion said:


> If you are getting this cabinet I suggest you to get AMD system the motherboard you selected will enable you to change those from leds according to your preference
> Read This
> B450 TOMAHAWK | Motherboard - The world leader in motherboard design | MSI Global


OK. But online review suggested to avoid df500 rgb


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 11, 2018)

So I selected spec alpha


----------



## Minion (Aug 11, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> So I selected spec alpha


 
You are going with Intel or AMD?


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 11, 2018)

Minion said:


> You are going with Intel or AMD?


Confused....


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 11, 2018)

+1 to Intel Rig and buy GPU after 1100x series launches. Its a terrible time to purchase a GPU now.
Use intel HD graphics, its plenty for a lot of stuff. Even for 2D gamedev (unity)


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 11, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> +1 to Intel Rig and buy GPU after 1100x series launches. Its a terrible time to purchase a GPU now.
> Use intel HD graphics, its plenty for a lot of stuff. Even for 2D gamedev (unity)


Do I need third party cooler for Intel?
. 
If yes suggest a good air cooler?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 11, 2018)

8700 rig will be better than 2600x.
check antec a40 pro cpu cooler .


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 11, 2018)

You dont need a 3rd party cooler, for now use the stock intel cooler, and see if your use case requires higher cpu temps. Only then buy a separate cooler.
That intel cpu cant overclock, stock cooler should be sufficient.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2018)

Take a look here,guy was running i7 8700 & hitting 80-90C with stock cooler even when in a cold country(ambient room temps ~22C). I suggest getting a cabinet with at least 160-161mm max cpu cooler height so if in future need arise then you can at least install a good aftermarket cooler like hyper 212.
CPU cooler for the i7-8700 - [Solved] - Motherboards


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> That intel cpu cant overclock, stock cooler should be sufficient.


Would've been ok for pentiums and i3s at max.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 12, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Take a look here,guy was running i7 8700 & hitting 80-90C with stock cooler even when in a cold country(ambient room temps ~22C). I suggest getting a cabinet with at least 160-161mm max cpu cooler height so if in future need arise then you can at least install a good aftermarket cooler like hyper 212.
> CPU cooler for the i7-8700 - [Solved] - Motherboards



It is most likely due to improper seating of the CPU, every other guy (including the accepted answer) is saying the same thing in that thread.
Its best OP try stock cooler and then decide if it throttles.

How Much Better Are Aftermarket CPU Coolers Than Intel’s Stock Coolers?

EDIT : I realize the 8700 stock cooler isnt as good in dissipating heat as others beacuse of higher TDP :
The Stock Cooler Dilemma & Test Setup - Intel Core i7-8700 Review: Stock Cooler Falls Flat

Here's a more accurate review.

So go ahead and buy a 212EVO, should be good enough


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 12, 2018)

Why Intel can't provide good cooler when AMD able to provide good coolers?


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> It is most likely due to improper seating of the CPU, every other guy (including the accepted answer) is saying the same thing in that thread.
> Its best OP try stock cooler and then decide if it throttles.
> 
> How Much Better Are Aftermarket CPU Coolers Than Intel’s Stock Coolers?
> ...


Are you referring this?

*www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B01KBXKP8W/ref=dp_ob_neva_mobile


----------



## rijinpk1 (Aug 12, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Why Intel can't provide good cooler when AMD able to provide good coolers?



we cannot answer that!
hyper 212/212x may not fit in spec alpha from the official spec. however some reviews mentioned that 160mm cpu coolers fit well on spec alpha with some headroom still left.


----------



## Minion (Aug 12, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Why Intel can't provide good cooler when AMD able to provide good coolers?


Because Intel wants maximum profit


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 12, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> we cannot answer that!
> hyper 212/212x may not fit in spec alpha from the official spec. however some reviews mentioned that 160mm cpu coolers fit well on spec alpha with some headroom still left.


Antec A40 pro is just 136 mm height.. And only Rs. 1800. The reviews are good. I this this suit for me


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 12, 2018)

Minion said:


> Because Intel wants maximum profit


Intel will soon get bankrupt if they continue this practices. Because AMD slowly getting ahead in the race


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Antec A40 pro is just 136 mm height.. And only Rs. 1800. The reviews are good. I think this suit for me



You are comparing a 92mm A40 pro with a 120 mm 212 Evo


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 12, 2018)

Isnt the 212 Turbo LED, supposed to be successor of 212 EVO ? It comes with 2 120MM fan configured for push pull.for same price


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Isnt the 212 Turbo LED, supposed to be successor of 212 EVO ? It comes with 2 120MM fan configured for push pull.for same price


I thought 212 evo had push pull config.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> You are comparing a 92mm A40 pro with a 120 mm 212 Evo





Nerevarine said:


> Isnt the 212 Turbo LED, supposed to be successor of 212 EVO ? It comes with 2 120MM fan configured for push pull.for same price



I am confused between these hyper 212 variants . 212 Evo, 212 turbo  ,212x..
. 
What are the differences between these


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 12, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> we cannot answer that!
> hyper 212/212x may not fit in spec alpha from the official spec. however some reviews mentioned that 160mm cpu coolers fit well on spec alpha with some headroom still left.


Yes. I read a review that told even 170 mm fits fine


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 12, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Isnt the 212 Turbo LED, supposed to be successor of 212 EVO ? It comes with 2 120MM fan configured for push pull.for same price



Yes Turbo comes with 2 120mm fans.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 12, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> I thought 212 evo had push pull config.



After using one I can safely say it doesn't have push pull.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 12, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> Yes Turbo comes with 2 120mm fans.


I am confused between these hyper 212 variants . 212 Evo, 212 turbo ,212x..
. 
What are the differences between these


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 12, 2018)

212x is basically a successor to 212 evo & 212led turbo is basically 212evo with 2 fans.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 13, 2018)

what is the percentage of tax is levied in computer parts?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 13, 2018)

Everything at 18% except psu & monitors above 17" which have 28% gst.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 15, 2018)

Is it bad for SSD, if we install OS in SSD?


----------



## Minion (Aug 15, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Is it bad for SSD, if we install OS in SSD?



People buy SSD to install OS in it so yeah you should install OS in SSD


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 15, 2018)

Minion said:


> People buy SSD to install OS in it so yeah you should install OS in SSD


Ooh. But I heard that, installing OS in SSD will decrease it's read /write cycle since OS do this very lot (ex. Paging, temp files etc)


----------



## Minion (Aug 15, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Ooh. But I heard that, installing OS in SSD will decrease it's read /write cycle since OS do this very lot (ex. Paging, temp files etc)


OS are meant to be install on SSD that is the major reason why anyone buys SSD


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 15, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Ooh. But I heard that, installing OS in SSD will decrease it's read /write cycle since OS do this very lot (ex. Paging, temp files etc)


Please share the link where you read such


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 15, 2018)

Only write operations matter for ssd,you have bought kingston A400 120gb I think & it has a 40TB lifetime write limit.Just install crystaldisk info free & check the total host writes raw value(before that go to functions--advanced feature--raw values & select 10[DEC] to show values in normal decimal system) & check & compare its value on daily basis. I doubt you will be able to do even 10gb write operations with OS in a day.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 16, 2018)

Thanks for the answers guys. One small discontent.  The suggest mobo Z 370 A Pro don't have USB 3.1 gen 2 ports like tomohawk mobo

Since I am going to spend 10k in mobo I need it
.
Because many mother boards with same price tag having gen 2 ports.
.
But I confused due to lot of models and sub models.
.
I read the article you suggested. Good to read 

Even though gen1 speed is enough for current generation storage devices  I want something future proof . Since I am going to use it for 4 years. Usb 3.1 gen 1 is just an rebranding of USB 3.0 and USB 3.0 is 8 years old 
.
So please suggest a mobo


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2018)

In 4 years you will most probably won't even fully utilize 5gbps of usb 3 let alone 10gbps of usb 3 gen2.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2018)

I vote for having the gen2, as long as you are not sacrificing anything.
Having future upgradability is always good, regardless of whether you are going to use it or not.
After all, you are spending a heavy price (10k).


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2018)

^^10k is not that much for a quality mobo(in fact no 10k amd mobo is good enough for 2700 at even stock). What exactly is use of usb 10gbps anyway unless someone frequently moves 100s of GB of data frequently using internal ssd & external ssd? I had usb 3 ports for almost 3-4 years now & only time I ever appreciate them is when transferring 100Gb+ data via usb hdd or creating/restoring system drive images in usb hdd.

P.S. you will have to sacrifice something(most probably good VRM) when looking for gen 2 usb ports in 10k budget range.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 16, 2018)

Sacrificing a good VRM is not a good idea.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 16, 2018)

ssb1551 said:


> Sacrificing a good VRM is not a good idea.





whitestar_999 said:


> ^^10k is not that much for a quality mobo(in fact no 10k amd mobo is good enough for 2700 at even stock). What exactly is use of usb 10gbps anyway unless someone frequently moves 100s of GB of data frequently using internal ssd & external ssd? I had usb 3 ports for almost 3-4 years now & only time I ever appreciate them is when transferring 100Gb+ data via usb hdd or creating/restoring system drive images in usb hdd.
> 
> P.S. you will have to sacrifice something(most probably good VRM) when looking for gen 2 usb ports in 10k budget range.



What is VRM? Explain in detail?


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 16, 2018)

Anatomy of a Motherboard: VRM, Chipset, & PCI-E Explained


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 16, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> What is VRM? Explain in detail?


Basically VRM are components on mobo that regulate voltage when supplying power to pc components(especially processor). Poor quality VRM heat faster while better quality VRM runs cooler. Usually VRM are designed with processor at stock speed(aka no overclocking) on non-overclockable mobos while on overclockable mobos VRM are designed to handle extra load because of increased power consumption due to OC. That is why a good OC mobo cost higher because it has better VRMs.

In case of AMD mobos some reviews have found that many B450/X450 mobos come with so bad VRMs that even running a high end ryzen like 2700x at stock speed will cause VRMs to heat so much that processor thermal throttling will start taking place(reduction in processor speed to prevent overheating).


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 18, 2018)

What is that ps2 combo port? How to connect a ps2 keyboard and ps2 mouse at same time on this single port?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 18, 2018)

PS/2 combo port is fancy marketing way of saying one ps/2 port supporting keyboard or mouse.Buy a decent usb mouse.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 19, 2018)

Minion said:


> Intel® Core™ i7-8700 Desktop Processor-24,000
> MSI Z370-A PRO-10,000
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 8GB (1X8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHZ C16 MEMORY KIT-6400
> WESTERN DIGITAL DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 1TB BLUE (WD10EZEX)-2,800
> ...


Does Corsair vengence LPX ram having LED lighting ? 

If no , suggest a 3000 Mhz RAM  8 GB RAM , below 7000 , with LED (RGB is good , if possible ) and heat sink ?


----------



## Minion (Aug 19, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Does Corsair vengence LPX ram having LED lighting ?
> 
> If no , suggest a 3000 Mhz RAM  8 GB RAM , below 7000 , with LED (RGB is good , if possible ) and heat sink ?



There are no rgb ram below 7000


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 19, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Does Corsair vengence LPX ram having LED lighting ?
> 
> If no , suggest a 3000 Mhz RAM  8 GB RAM , below 7000 , with LED (RGB is good , if possible ) and heat sink ?


Focus on performance and value for money ram instead of RGB.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 19, 2018)

The 24MP88HV moniter having only D-Sub and HDMI but no DisplayPort. But the suggested mobo MSI Z370-A PRO having no HDMI but only displayPort , DVI and VGI ..

Since VGA is old and low quality tech , only option is HDMI. But since mobo dont have HDMI .. How can I connect? 

I searched DisplayPort to HDMI converters , but there prices are nearly 800.  

What can I do ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2018)

I personally won't buy a mobo without hdmi for intel processor system.If you don't have a gfx card then I suggest changing mobo.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I personally won't buy a mobo without hdmi for intel processor system.If you don't have a gfx card then I suggest changing mobo.


Oh my god...

Suggest a mobo please.  With same set of features like in MSI Z370-A PRO (also with good VRM !!!)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2018)

MSI MOTHERBOARD Z370 PC PRO (INTEL SOCKET 1151/8TH GENERATION CORE SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-4000MHZ MEMORY)
GIGABYTE Z370M-D3H Motherboard (Intel Socket 1151/8TH Generation Core Series CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-4000MHz Memory)

Both are good for non-k/non-OC processor(aka not "good vrm" but "decent vrm").


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> MSI MOTHERBOARD Z370 PC PRO (INTEL SOCKET 1151/8TH GENERATION CORE SERIES CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-4000MHZ MEMORY)
> GIGABYTE Z370M-D3H Motherboard (Intel Socket 1151/8TH Generation Core Series CPU/MAX 64GB DDR4-4000MHz Memory)
> 
> Both are good for non-k/non-OC processor(aka not "good vrm" but "decent vrm").



How you find VRM quality ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 19, 2018)

Updated Z370 Tier list : buildapc


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 19, 2018)

Does intel 9th gen to be released on 1st October worth waiting


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 20, 2018)

I think only the K series CPUs will be out. Non-K series will be out later. I might be wrong on this but you better check it.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 20, 2018)

Minion said:


> Intel® Core™ i7-8700 Desktop Processor-24,000
> MSI Z370-A PRO-10,000
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 8GB (1X8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHZ C16 MEMORY KIT-6400
> WESTERN DIGITAL DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 1TB BLUE (WD10EZEX)-2,800
> ...




What happened to intel core i7 8700 price ? It showing 27000.  but two days before they mentioned as 24,500 . I checked  mdcompyters , itdepot , primeabgb and vedant .. only mdcomputers is 26,999 ..others above this,

Why this price increase ? 

@Minion @whitestar_999 @ssb1551 @SaiyanGoku @Nerevarine


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 20, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> What happened to intel core i7 8700 price ? It showing 27000.  but two days before they mentioned as 24,500 . I checked  mdcompyters , itdepot , primeabgb and vedant .. only mdcomputers is 26,999 ..others above this,
> 
> Why this price increase ?
> 
> @Minion @whitestar_999 @ssb1551 @SaiyanGoku @Nerevarine


Weak Rupee vs USD is the reason for price hike.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 20, 2018)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Weak Rupee vs USD is the reason for price hike.


But ryzen 2600x remains the same. How?
. 
Even i5-8600k remains the same.


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 20, 2018)

Yes prices of only the i7 8700 and 8700k CPUs went up. Rest all the CPUs were unaffected for whatever the reason. I think You might have to look at Ryzen now if you want to save 4-5k in CPU


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 20, 2018)

I am an unlucky person . 27k is very high when comparing price vs performance. Sad about you Intel


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 20, 2018)

OK. Thinking about ryzen now


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 21, 2018)

Why AMD can't provide iGPU in all processor like Intel? If 2400G is possible, then why there is no 2600GX !!??


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Aug 21, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Why AMD can't provide iGPU in all processor like Intel? If 2400G is possible, then why there is no 2600GX !!??


We don't know what AMD's reasons are behind this apart from a budget perspective.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 21, 2018)

My config now

Ryzen 2600X
B450 TOMAHAWK 
Nvidia gt710 (until gtx 2050)

Share your suggestions


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2018)

B450 Tomahawk is fine but in my opinion not suitable for a 2600X.Better to spend some more & get this,it has one of the best VRMs in all B450 mobos.
Buy Online | MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC AM4 Socket Motherboard | Price in India
Read the below review of B450 gaming pro from a user who also did good job of putting lots of info:
New PC - IT World


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> B450 Tomahawk is fine but in my opinion not suitable for a 2600X.Better to spend some more & get this,it has one of the best VRMs in all B450 mobos.
> Buy Online | MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC AM4 Socket Motherboard | Price in India
> Read the below review of B450 gaming pro from a user who also did good job of putting lots of info:
> New PC - IT World



But very costly
. 
I don't overclock at all. Do I need this


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 21, 2018)

If no OC then it should be fine.Difference is ~3.5k hence suggested as you will not only get a better board but you will also have the option of better OC if you want it in future. Out of that 3.5k difference you will also be getting an inbuilt AC wifi in mobo & a usb ac wifi dongle also cost ~1k so effectively the difference is ~2.5k only between this & B450 Tomahawk.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2018)

Intel would still have been better overall. You could have gone for 8600.
Regardless ryzen is great choice.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 21, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> If no OC then it should be fine.Difference is ~3.5k hence suggested as you will not only get a better board but you will also have the option of better OC if you want it in future. Out of that 3.5k difference you will also be getting an inbuilt AC wifi in mobo & a usb ac wifi dongle also cost ~1k so effectively the difference is ~2.5k only between this & B450 Tomahawk.



What about B450 A Pro ?


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 21, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Intel would still have been better overall. You could have gone for 8600.
> Regardless ryzen is great choice.


Yes  But 8600 is 6C/6T whereas 2600x is 6C/12T ..


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2018)

Based on all your needs, intel's IPC will gain a better advantage than Ryzen's 6c/12T.
Not to mention, you wouldnt need to purchase a dummy GPU and you will have your options open for trying our hackintosh.
This is coming from someone who owns a Ryzen PC.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 21, 2018)

Nerevarine said:


> Based on all your needs, intel's IPC will gain a better advantage than Ryzen's 6c/12T.
> Not to mention, you wouldnt need to purchase a dummy GPU and you will have your options open for trying our hackintosh.
> This is coming from someone who owns a Ryzen PC.



Everything you told is correct. 

I also watched benchmark. The difference is less.

But hackintosh is unstable in production. So we decided to invest in mac mini in future.

Because we need mac only for iOS development.
.
But currently we focusing only on Android

And we using only open source software like gimp, ink scape Linux is enough.

Android studio is not good in mac when compared to Linux


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 21, 2018)

But difference between 2600x vs 8700 is also only 10-20% higher (in Intel).

But the price of 2600x is 18,700 but 8700 is 27000 in mdcomputers.in (40 %)


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 21, 2018)

Oh thats fine then, I thought you were a freelancer/solitary developer, hence suggested hackintosh.
If you are a company, then its well and good to get yourself a proper mac mini


----------



## Minion (Aug 21, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> But ryzen 2600x remains the same. How?
> .
> Even i5-8600k remains the same.



Haha..Intel is greedy


----------



## Minion (Aug 21, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> My config now
> 
> Ryzen 2600X
> B450 TOMAHAWK
> ...


AMD RYZEN 5 2600 6-CORE 3.4 GHZ (3.9 GHZ MAX BOOST) SOCKET AM4 PROCESSOR-15,000
MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC AM4 SOCKET MOTHERBOARD-13,000

Performance difference between 2600 and 2600X is negligible so get 2600 and save 3k which can be utilize in better mobo


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 22, 2018)

The only discontent is monitor cost. LG 24MP88HV costs ₹.15,800. This stretching the budget... The monitor is great but I am thinking whether we utilise it's capability  

Any alternative below 11k for 24"


----------



## Minion (Aug 22, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> The only discontent is monitor cost. LG 24MP88HV costs ₹.15,800. This stretching the budget... The monitor is great but I am thinking whether we utilise it's capability
> 
> Any alternative below 11k for 24"


*www.amazon.in/LG-inch-55-88-LED-Mo...F8&qid=1534948779&sr=1-2&keywords=lg+monitors


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 22, 2018)

Minion said:


> *www.amazon.in/LG-inch-55-88-LED-Mo...F8&qid=1534948779&sr=1-2&keywords=lg+monitors



Thank you bro . But anything at 24 inches ? 

(Sorry to disturb you .. I will buy config within 3 days .. these are my last questions)


----------



## Minion (Aug 23, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Thank you bro . But anything at 24 inches ?
> 
> (Sorry to disturb you .. I will buy config within 3 days .. these are my last questions)


LG 23MP68VQ-P - 23 Inch 99% sRGB Gaming Monitor (Amd Freesync, 5ms Response Time, FHD IPS Panel, D-Sub, DVI, HDMI)


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 23, 2018)

Thanks.

1) suggest a Best ups with half an hour backup and 700W output power below 6000

2) what type of connection logitech wireless keyboards use?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2018)

*www.amazon.in/APC-BX1100C-1100VA-230V-Back/dp/B01ELNPG2I
660W output which should be enough unless doing extreme OC. Buy it offline because some people get older stock(8-9 months old manufacturing date) of UPS when buying online which means weaker battery as battery life decreases with time also if not used & just sitting there.

All wifi keyboards/mouse works via 2.4GHz wifi & comes with a small usb dongle which you insert in a usb port of desktop & after that it simply connects to keyboard/mouse.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 23, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> *www.amazon.in/APC-BX1100C-1100VA-230V-Back/dp/B01ELNPG2I
> 660W output which should be enough unless doing extreme OC. Buy it offline because some people get older stock(8-9 months old manufacturing date) of UPS when buying online which means weaker battery as battery life decreases with time also if not used & just sitting there.
> 
> All wifi keyboards/mouse works via 2.4GHz wifi & comes with a small usb dongle which you insert in a usb port of desktop & after that it simply connects to keyboard/mouse.


Can I use that USB dongle to connect other devices like WiFi tethering from mobile!!!!?


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 23, 2018)

*Shopping Cart*
Image Product Name Model Quantity Unit Price Total
*mdcomputers.in/image/cache///////////////////////catalog/hdd/seagate/st1000dm010/seagate-1tb-barracudast1000dm010-1547-100x100.jpg SEAGATE DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 1TB BARRACUDA (ST1000DM010) ST1000DM010 Rs.2,990 Rs.2,990
*mdcomputers.in/image/cache/////////////////catalog/ssd/kingston/sa400s37-240g/kingston-a400-240gbsa400s37-240g-2167-100x100.jpg KINGSTON A400 Series 240GB Internal SSD (SA400S37-240G) SA400S37-240G Rs.3,940 Rs.3,940
*mdcomputers.in/image/cache/catalog/cabinet/corsair/alpha%20black%20and%20silver/Spec-Alpha_GRAY_01-100x100.jpg CORSAIR SPEC-ALPHA (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Transparent Side Panel (Black/Silver) CC-9011084-WW Rs.4,800 Rs.4,800
*mdcomputers.in/image/cache///////////////////catalog/graphics%20card/zotac/710%201gb%20ddr3/zotac-gt-710-1gb-ddr3-zonezt-71301-20l-5472-100x100.jpg ZOTAC GRAPHICS CARD GT 710 1GB DDR3 ZONE EDITION (ZT-71301-20L) *** ZT-71301-20L Rs.2,600 Rs.2,600
*mdcomputers.in/image/cache///////////////////catalog/monitor/l%20g/24mp88hv-s/lg-24-inch-99-srgb24mp88hv-s-5493-100x100.jpg LG 24MP88HV-S - 24 Inch 99% sRGB Monitor (FHD IPS Panel, HDMI, DVI, Speakers) *** 24MP88HV-S Rs.16,300 Rs.16,300
*mdcomputers.in/image/cache/////////////////catalog/smps/corsair/cp-9020133-uk/corsair-tx550m-80-plus-gold-semi-modularcp-9020133-uk-7669-100x100.jpg CORSAIR SMPS TX550M - 550 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU WITH ACTIVE PFC *** CP-9020133-UK Rs.5,550 Rs.5,550
*mdcomputers.in/image/cache/catalog/processor/amd/ryzen-5-2600/ryzen-5-2600-01-100x100.jpg AMD RYZEN 5 2600 2nd Generation Desktop Processor With Wraith Stealth Cooling Solution - (6 Core, Up To 3.9 GHz, AM4 Socket, 19MB Cache) RYZEN-5-2600 Rs.15,580 Rs.15,580
*mdcomputers.in/image/cache/catalog/memory/corsair/cmk8gx4m1d3000c16/cmk8gx4m1d3000c16-2-100x100.jpg CORSAIR CMK8GX4M1D3000C16 Desktop Ram Vengeance Lpx Series - 8GB (8GBx1) DDR4 3000MHz CMK8GX4M1D3000C16 Rs.7,100 Rs.14,200
*mdcomputers.in/image/cache/catalog/motherboard/msi/b450-a-pro/b450-a-pro-1-100x100.jpg MSI B450-A PRO Motherboard (AMD Socket AM4/Ryzen 2nd Gen Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-3466MHz Memory) B450-A-PRO Rs.9,750 Rs.9,750
*mdcomputers.in/image/cache/catalog/keyboard/dell/km117/km117-2-100x100.jpg DELL KM117 Keyboard And Mouse Wireless Combo KM117 Rs.1,250 Rs.1,250
*mdcomputers.in/image/cache/catalog/desktop%20accessories/ups/apc/bx1100c%20in/1-1KVA-230V-1-100x100.jpg APC 1.1KVA 230V Back-UPS (BX1100C-IN) BX1100C-IN Rs.5,500 Rs.5,50


Total = 83000

This is my final config.. Tell your ideas


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Can I use that USB dongle to connect other devices like WiFi tethering from mobile!!!!?


No,it can only be used to operate the wireless kb/mouse that came with it.If you lose this wireless dongle then you can't even buy replacement(at least not at a lesser cost than buying a new wireless kb/mouse again).

TX550M is out of stock for a long time now,better get this:
POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR TX-M SERIES™ TX650M -650 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED

This is much better mobo than b450a pro.
MOTHERBOARD MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC

Buy that cabinet only if you don't plan to use after market cpu cooler in future.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 23, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No,it can only be used to operate the wireless kb/mouse that came with it.If you lose this wireless dongle then you can't even buy replacement(at least not at a lesser cost than buying a new wireless kb/mouse again).
> 
> TX550M is out of stock for a long time now,better get this:
> POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR TX-M SERIES™ TX650M -650 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED
> ...



Does wraith stealth cooler is enough for Ryzen 5 2600 if no overclocking?


----------



## ssb1551 (Aug 23, 2018)

^^ Yes. If you dont wanna OC then that is fine


----------



## Minion (Aug 23, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> *Shopping Cart*
> Image Product Name Model Quantity Unit Price Total
> *mdcomputers.in/image/cache///////////////////////catalog/hdd/seagate/st1000dm010/seagate-1tb-barracudast1000dm010-1547-100x100.jpg SEAGATE DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 1TB BARRACUDA (ST1000DM010) ST1000DM010 Rs.2,990 Rs.2,990
> *mdcomputers.in/image/cache/////////////////catalog/ssd/kingston/sa400s37-240g/kingston-a400-240gbsa400s37-240g-2167-100x100.jpg KINGSTON A400 Series 240GB Internal SSD (SA400S37-240G) SA400S37-240G Rs.3,940 Rs.3,940
> ...



Try 8GB RAM first I don't think you need 16GB RAM also currently price of RAM is very high and again you can add 1 more RAM later if needed and replace mobo with MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 23, 2018)

Minion said:


> Try 8GB RAM first I don't think you need 16GB RAM also currently price of RAM is very high and again you can add 1 more RAM later if needed and replace mobo with MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC



Gradle Build tool for Android recommends to allocate 4 GB space in RAM. And Android studio studio occupies 800 MB in RAM

Chrome occupies nearly 800 MB even for 4 tabs (need to be opened for program help)

Adobe XD and illustrator needs 800 MB space in RAM(need to be remain opened for parallel UI design along app development )

For custom Android rom building, 8 GB is minimum requirement..

And Windows 10 / Linux occupies at least 600 MB in RAM

So I think I need 16 GB.
.
.
What are the must to have important features available in MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC when compared with B450 A Pro (if no overclocking)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 23, 2018)

If this build continuously operates at ~100% cpu usage for long durations everyday then it will result in extra load on VRMs. A mobo with better VRMs(like pro carbon) will have lesser chances of failure & longer lifetime even beyond 3 years warranty period not to mention it keeps the option open for OC in future even if you don't need it now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 24, 2018)

I think 16 GB RAM is necessary in your case. I find 8  GB to be sufficient for gaming. Even BF1 isnt RAM limited in 64 player servers but on my mac machine which in itself is very memory efficient, it crosses 8 GB in intensive build operations.
Great build, enjoy some tick tack later with a cherry mx blue mechanical keybooard.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> No,it can only be used to operate the wireless kb/mouse that came with it.If you lose this wireless dongle then you can't even buy replacement(at least not at a lesser cost than buying a new wireless kb/mouse again).
> 
> TX550M is out of stock for a long time now,better get this:
> POWER SUPPLY CORSAIR TX-M SERIES™ TX650M -650 WATT 80 PLUS® GOLD CERTIFIED
> ...




1) How many fans are pre fitted in spec alpha ?

2) suggest a fan config in spec alpha (that is no of intake fans and exhaust  fans and their mounting places)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 24, 2018)

Two 120mm fans in front & one 120mm fan in back are preinstalled. There is option to add one more fan in front & two fans at top. Use the system & monitor temps for a few days to see if you need additional fans.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 29, 2018)

Why local shop's prices are higher than online?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 29, 2018)

Depends on various factors,sometimes they are lower too.


----------



## RageshAntony (Aug 30, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Depends on various factors,sometimes they are lower too.


Suggest me a good online store that have warehouse in chennai or bangalore


----------



## whitestar_999 (Aug 30, 2018)

Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA
Computer Parts, Gaming accessories,Gaming  Laptops, Electronics, and More - theitdepot.com

But mdcomputers & vedantcomputers(both shops located in kolkata) usually have the best prices.Primeabgb(shop located in mumbai) also has good prices & their ssd selling site(onlyssd.com) has the best ssd prices.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 7, 2018)

Is this quote is OK according to chennai pricing ?  This don't have spec-alpha now (shop keeper will add it tomorrow)
.
MDcomputers with shipping charges (3080 ) goes to 83,500 .. And they don't bear courier damages (Kolkota -> south Tamil Nadu is a long way)
.

I compared with ITdepot .. It don't have TX550M in list. Only CX550 is available . Also it is difficult to find TX550M . Is CX550 is worth ..
.
And Kingston A400 240GB costs 5900 in ITdepo

Below is ITdepot cart :without ssd)




The cost of A400 240GB is 3500 in onlyssd . courier charges in itdepo is 1050  . 

So 78895 + 4550 = *83450*
.

==============================================
*Local shop quote in Chennai (without Cabinet and smps is CX550)*




Cost of Spec - Alpha must around 5000 . So 5000 +78200 is *83,200 *
*.*
.

*1) Tell you suggestion about pricing  please.*

*2) onlySSD don't show any shipping even in payment part.. Why ?*

*3) what is the difference between CX550 vs TX550M ? *


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 7, 2018)

Buy ssd from onlyssd,they don't have any shipping charges & their prices are the best in India.Get samsing 860evo 250gb for 5.4k from there only.

TX550 is a better gold class psu compared to CX550,if CX550 last 5 years then TX550 under same conditions will last 7-8 years.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 7, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Buy ssd from onlyssd,they don't have any shipping charges & their prices are the best in India.Get samsing 860evo 250gb for 5.4k from there only.
> 
> TX550 is a better gold class psu compared to CX550,if CX550 last 5 years then TX550 under same conditions will last 7-8 years.


But it is difficult to get TX550.. Out of stock every where  My budget is 5500


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 7, 2018)

get this
ANTEC SMPS EA550G PRO - 550 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU
shipping is free on onlyssd.com.
tx550 is gold certified and uses  all heavy duty japanese caps which means greater reliability and tighter voltages.cx is a budget model.
you may bargain a little bit in the local shop to get some more discount. if there isn't huge price difference, get the rig assembled from a local shop.
BTW, itdepot is in chennai, so can visit the shop, right rather than purchasing the same from the website?


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 8, 2018)

rijinpk1 said:


> get this
> ANTEC SMPS EA550G PRO - 550 WATT 80 PLUS GOLD CERTIFICATION SEMI MODULAR PSU
> shipping is free on onlyssd.com.
> tx550 is gold certified and uses  all heavy duty japanese caps which means greater reliability and tighter voltages.cx is a budget model.
> ...


But this psu only having 2 sata power cables and no over current (+12v) protection


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2018)

If you can extend the budget for psu by 1k you can go for TX650M.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 8, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> If you can extend the budget for psu by 1k you can go for TX650M.



Sadly I already extended a lot  any thing that have same performance and quality of tx550 within my budget 5500


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2018)

Unfortunately nothing similar. In that case buy CX650 as at least you will get a larger capacity psu(if not getting antec).
CORSAIR CX650 SMPS – 650 Watt 80 Plus Bronze Certification PSU With Active PFC


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> But this psu only having 2 sata power cables and no over current (+12v) protection


I don't think you will find any PSU in this range which has more sata cables! corsair tx 550 also has 2!
it has 6 sata connectors compared to 5 of tx550m.
also manual says antec ea550g has over current protection!*store.antec.com/index.php?controller=attachment&id_attachment=1677
where did you get that info from? please post sources also.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 8, 2018)

Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 750W PSU Review

Please explain me the cons listed here in detail ? It shows X mark in over current protection?


----------



## rijinpk1 (Sep 8, 2018)

it shows  OCP details in 6th page Antec EA750G Pro Protection Features - Tom's Hardware .


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 8, 2018)

@chimera201 any views regarding this antec psu?


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 8, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 750W PSU Review
> 
> Please explain me the cons listed here in detail ? It shows X mark in over current protection?



Seems some mistake by TH. They even tested it and it passes the OCP test. You can see it in the protection features page. Only problem is with the 5VSB rail whose OCP is set too high(210%). Not much of a problem though. The main con I see in the review is the inrush current is a bit too high. Should be lower on lower wattage units.

If you are going to buy the Antec one make sure you confirm and get the 7 year warranty one. There exists an older version of the PSU with the same name with 3 years warranty which is a highly inferior one. Otherwise it's Corsair TXM series.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2018)

You can get the monitor 24MP88HV on Amazon for 15.7k order now before it gets out of stock


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 9, 2018)

THANKS. if I corsair TX650M not listed in many sellers. Is CX550 is enough?


TheSloth said:


> You can get the monitor 24MP88HV on Amazon for 15.7k order now before it gets out of stock



1) Is amazon  safe for moniters ?

2) does this moniter have HDMI cable bundled


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 9, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> THANKS. if I corsair TX650M not listed in many sellers. Is CX550 is enough?
> 
> 
> 1) Is amazon  safe for moniters ?
> ...


On site it does say it comes with a HDMI cable. Buying from Amazon is safe I guess as you can return if there's a problem. But I am going to buy the same monitor and one person bought this same monitor few days back from Amazon


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 10, 2018)

Explain fully modular and semi modular


----------



## ssb1551 (Sep 10, 2018)

A simple Google search will yield a lotta results. Gist is cables aren't fixed in Modular and 24pin power cable & CPU cables are fixed in semi modular


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 14, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA
> Computer Parts, Gaming accessories,Gaming  Laptops, Electronics, and More - theitdepot.com
> 
> But mdcomputers & vedantcomputers(both shops located in kolkata) usually have the best prices.Primeabgb(shop located in mumbai) also has good prices & their ssd selling site(onlyssd.com) has the best ssd prices.




Is paytm mall trustable for moniters? After cashback the price is 15400 only (I was busy 2 days ago. So I missed amazon)

@whitestar_999 @Minion @SaiyanGoku @TheSloth
@ssb1551
@rijinpk1

Buy LG 24MP88HV-S 24IPS Slim LED Monitor Online at Low Prices in India - Paytmmall.com


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 14, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Is paytm mall trustable for moniters? After cashback the price is 15400 only (I was busy 2 days ago. So I missed amazon)
> 
> @whitestar_999 @Minion @SaiyanGoku @TheSloth
> @ssb1551
> ...


I am not sure about paytm mall. Have heard mixed experiences about them. Check the seller rating first.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 14, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I am not sure about paytm mall. Have heard mixed experiences about them. Check the seller rating first.


Paytm app don't have any rating links


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 14, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> I am not sure about paytm mall. Have heard mixed experiences about them. Check the seller rating first.


I searched the seller name "PRIMALITY,Ahmedabad, Gujarat"  in Google, it showing a mobile shop named prime electronics.. No result for that seller returned


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2018)

On paytm mall first of all buy only from "authorized seller"(small circle with tick inside logo) & second unless saving is significant(aka getting 15-20%) buying from amazon is still better(next month great indian sale & FK big billion sale too).


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 14, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> On paytm mall first of all buy only from "authorized seller"(small circle with tick inside logo) & second unless saving is significant(aka getting 15-20%) buying from amazon is still better(next month great indian sale & FK big billion sale too).


Yes. It have that logo. But I can't find the seller Web site or any other details even in Google search  
.
So don't want to risk. I ordered for 16.5k


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 14, 2018)

^^Paytmmall authorized sellers are brick mortar stores with usually no websites/online presence(just like some authorized brand store in local market of your city which has no website etc).


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 14, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Delta - The Best in IT in INDIA
> Computer Parts, Gaming accessories,Gaming  Laptops, Electronics, and More - theitdepot.com
> 
> But mdcomputers & vedantcomputers(both shops located in kolkata) usually have the best prices.Primeabgb(shop located in mumbai) also has good prices & their ssd selling site(onlyssd.com) has the best ssd prices.



How long it will take for itdepot to deliver item to a location in chennai ?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 15, 2018)

Shouldn't take more than 1-2 days as they are located in Chennai itself,you can always call them if any query.


----------



## TheSloth (Sep 15, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> How long it will take for itdepot to deliver item to a location in chennai ?


You should have gone there to purchase yourself. It's near thiruvanmyur RTO.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 16, 2018)

I ordered spec alpha yesterday in itdepot. They called me today and told that the product is out of stock . And they told they will get the stock within 6-7 days. I told OK.
.
Very much disappointed. If product is out of stock, then why they failed to notify it in "Add to cart" button.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 16, 2018)

These stores websites are not as professionally maintained as FK or Amazon simply because they can not match their IT budget spending.Usually the products are in stock if shown as available on site but sometimes it is possible that product showing available on their site is out of stock.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 17, 2018)

Does ryzen package have thermal paste?
. 
If no, can I use local ₹. 60 paste (brand name is HY510)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2018)

All stock cooler comes with pre-applied thermal paste which should be good enough for 1-2 years.Also for future reference try buying some good branded thermal paste (like arctic silver etc) as it is better in long term especially if you consider the cost of processor.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 17, 2018)

Minion said:


> Intel® Core™ i7-8700 Desktop Processor-24,000
> MSI Z370-A PRO-10,000
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE LPX 8GB (1X8GB) DDR4 DRAM 3000MHZ C16 MEMORY KIT-6400
> WESTERN DIGITAL DESKTOP HARD DRIVE 1TB BLUE (WD10EZEX)-2,800
> ...


Spec-Alpha is out of stock throughout chennai. Everyone told at least 1 week needed to deliver. Even mdcomputers deliver time is 8 days
. 
But I need it urgently. 
. 
Sorry to disturb you 
. 
Please suggest a some excellent cabinets below 6000. At least 3. 
. 
So I will check with the sellers


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 17, 2018)

On amazon right now you can avail 15% off using hdfc debit/card card after which its price will be 5k.
*www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-SPEC-Alpha-Mid-Tower-Gaming/dp/B017XPPH9I


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 17, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> On amazon right now you can avail 15% off using hdfc debit/card card after which its price will be 5k.
> *www.amazon.in/Corsair-Carbide-SPEC-Alpha-Mid-Tower-Gaming/dp/B017XPPH9I


Sorry bro. I don't like red. I like black / silver


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 18, 2018)

Is *Cooler Master MasterBox MB500 *
better than corsair spec-alpha in all aspects? Pls tell the differences between both? Can I buy
*Cooler Master MasterBox MB500? *

*@whitestar_999 @Minion @SaiyanGoku @TheSloth
@ssb1551
@rijinpk1 @Nerevarine *


----------



## Minion (Sep 18, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Is *Cooler Master MasterBox MB500 *
> better than corsair spec-alpha in all aspects? Pls tell the differences between both? Can I buy
> *Cooler Master MasterBox MB500? *
> 
> ...



Better get 
*Cooler Master MASTERBOX TD500L*

LINK
*COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX TD500L (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Transparent Side Panel*


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 18, 2018)

Minion said:


> Better get
> *Cooler Master MASTERBOX TD500L*
> 
> LINK
> *COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX TD500L (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Transparent Side Panel*


Does it have good airflow in front since it having glass enclosing in front (not air vents hole)


----------



## Minion (Sep 18, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Does it have good airflow in front since it having glass enclosing in front (not air vents hole)


Yes,front is mesh but this doesn't comes with RGB fans


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 18, 2018)

Minion said:


> Yes,front is mesh but this doesn't comes with RGB fans


RGB is just for beauty.  But can get color options for fan when buying? 

Also Pls compare it with corsair spec alpha


----------



## Minion (Sep 18, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> RGB is just for beauty.  But can get color options for fan when buying?
> 
> Also Pls compare it with corsair spec alpha


Yes,you can buy RGB fans if you want RGB .There is only single color(White) 

Corsair Spec alpha and Masterbox TD500L both are good cases so get what you like


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 18, 2018)

Minion said:


> Yes,you can buy RGB fans if you want RGB .There is only single color(White)
> 
> Corsair Spec alpha and Masterbox TD500L both are good cases so get what you like


Changed order in it depot to td500l.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 19, 2018)

Minion said:


> Yes,you can buy RGB fans if you want RGB .There is only single color(White)
> 
> Corsair Spec alpha and Masterbox TD500L both are good cases so get what you like


How many fans are pre installed in td500l? In itdepot and mdcomputers specifications, only rear fan is pre installed ? Is it?(I think they are wrong)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2018)

MasterBox TD500L | Cooler Master
Only 1 pre-installed fan,Rear 120mm x 1 (black)


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> MasterBox TD500L | Cooler Master
> Only 1 pre-installed fan,Rear 120mm x 1 (black)


Ooh. 

Please suggest a good LED (RGB not needed) fan that is equivalent to standard pre installed cabinet fans?


----------



## Minion (Sep 19, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Ooh.
> 
> Please suggest a good LED (RGB not needed) fan that is equivalent to standard pre installed cabinet fans?


COOLER MASTER Cabinet Fan Masterfan MF120L Red


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 19, 2018)

Minion said:


> COOLER MASTER Cabinet Fan Masterfan MF120L Red


Thanks 
. 
What about *Circle Stay Cool C-12 120mm? *

*www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B014W1GTHA/ref=cm_cr_othr_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


----------



## Minion (Sep 19, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Thanks
> .
> What about *Circle Stay Cool C-12 120mm? *
> 
> *www.amazon.in/gp/aw/d/B014W1GTHA/ref=cm_cr_othr_mb_bdcrb_top?ie=UTF8&th=1&psc=1


stick with branded fans quality is lot better than circle


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 19, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> MasterBox TD500L | Cooler Master
> Only 1 pre-installed fan,Rear 120mm x 1 (black)


I can't understand. In the images and show reel they are showcasing with white fan that means particular color fan is installed 

But specs showing only rear fan pre installed. 
. 
This is confusing. 
. 
Is that white fans in images are just for sample?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 19, 2018)

Yes,specs show actual no. of fans while images usually show how cabinet will look like after installing all the fans.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 20, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Yes,specs show actual no. of fans while images usually show how cabinet will look like after installing all the fans.


How many fans are needed in front? 3 or 2?


----------



## Minion (Sep 20, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> How many fans are needed in front? 3 or 2?


3 is always good


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 23, 2018)

How to enable xmp in MSI B450 mobo? A-XMP 1 or 2 for corsair lgx 3000mhz?

*@whitestar_999 @Minion @SaiyanGoku*


----------



## Minion (Sep 23, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> How to enable xmp in MSI B450 mobo? A-XMP 1 or 2 for corsair lgx 3000mhz?
> 
> *@whitestar_999 @Minion @SaiyanGoku*


Enter into BIOS and select 3000Mhz for RAM


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 23, 2018)

Minion said:


> Enter into BIOS and select 3000Mhz for RAM


OK. But what is that A-XMP?


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 24, 2018)

It is just AMD-XMP profile introduced as a marketing tool by MSI.Select whichever profile that works for you though most likely profile 1/default profile has more chances of working.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 24, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> It is just AMD-XMP profile introduced as a marketing tool by MSI.Select whichever profile that works for you though most likely profile 1/default profile has more chances of working.


Profile 1 working. Memtest86 passed without any error .

I will soon post the pc build photos


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2018)

Good!Which frequency ram is working at after applying xmp?


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 25, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Good!Which frequency ram is working at after applying xmp?


2800mhz


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 25, 2018)

I expected 2966/3000 but I guess it is still better than 2400/2666.


----------



## RageshAntony (Sep 26, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> I expected 2966/3000 but I guess it is still better than 2400/2666.


Profile 2 giving 2933Mhz. But I think stability is important . (not yet tested 2933Mhz in Memtest86


----------



## RageshAntony (Oct 1, 2018)

Minion said:


> 3 is always good


Do I need third party air filters for front fans in td500l ? (I need to stop minute dusts also, since I am living in sandy area)


----------



## Minion (Oct 1, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Do I need third party air filters for front fans in td500l ? (I need to stop minute dusts also, since I am living in sandy area)



Doesn't this case comes with front dust filters?if not then clean your PC every 15 days you will be fine


----------



## RageshAntony (Oct 15, 2018)

Hi Friends ,
Finally I assembled the Rig with all components ..After 3 years in Digit forum (yes. of course) I build my Build.

Actually I started a thread in this forum on jul 2015 , but can't assemble due to some health problems  . After that  I asked again in 2017 apr but can't assemble that rig due to some changes in changes in my career path

Finally I assembled my rig .

Thanks for everyone who took part in the suggestion process. It's very difficult to give 230 replies .


*Thanks to all of this members who helped me *

@Minion @whitestar_999 

@TheSloth @ssb1551 

@rijinpk1 @chimera201 

@Nerevarine @SaiyanGoku 

@Zangetsu



===========================


Photo of my build







==================


----------



## whitestar_999 (Oct 15, 2018)

Nice,the theme looks similar to macOS.Which windows & theme software?


----------



## RageshAntony (Oct 15, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Nice,the theme looks similar to macOS.Which windows & theme software?



Linux Mint 19 with Dock app


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 15, 2018)

That cabinet looks great. And Congratulations!

Also, if possible, update your first post to list out the final components you put together with price. It will be a good reference for the people who come looking for configs on forum. They don't need to go through entire thread.


----------



## fz8975 (Nov 4, 2018)

@RageshAntony Please update your first post as @TheSloth suggested. It will help others


----------



## RageshAntony (Nov 13, 2018)

TheSloth said:


> That cabinet looks great. And Congratulations!
> 
> Also, if possible, update your first post to list out the final components you put together with price. It will be a good reference for the people who come looking for configs on forum. They don't need to go through entire thread.





fz8975 said:


> @RageshAntony Please update your first post as @TheSloth suggested. It will help others



Hi guys .. Like you suggested , I updated it


----------



## billubakra (Nov 13, 2018)

RageshAntony said:


> Hi Friends ,
> Finally I assembled the Rig with all components ..After 3 years in Digit forum (yes. of course) I build my Build.
> 
> Actually I started a thread in this forum on jul 2015 , but can't assemble due to some health problems  . After that  I asked again in 2017 apr but can't assemble that rig due to some changes in changes in my career path
> ...



Congrats. Is that an external hdd on the table? If yes then which model?


----------



## RageshAntony (Nov 13, 2018)

billubakra said:


> Congrats. Is that an external hdd on the table? If yes then which model?


Yes. Shock proof

Transcend StoreJet 25M3 2.5 inch 1 TB External Hard Disk - Transcend : Flipkart.com


----------

